# Flashlight etiquette



## torchsarecool (Oct 31, 2014)

Something occurred to me last night as me my wife and our kids where walking through an unlit park in Ambleside, cumbria UK. This is a beautiful area in the Lake District national park, and being during holiday time and early evening (6pm) there were many other family's taking their kids out for an adventure walk with torches. This is a rare occasion for me as I work very long hours and dont often have opportunities for evenings like this with the family.

My problem was, everyone else was using low power led torches or incandescents. Obviously enjoying the thrill of being out in the dark "wilderness". How tempted was I to blast my eagletac across the entire park and wipe out the beams (and fun) of everyone else. I resisted temptation and instructed my kids to turn down the modes on the fenix and sunwayman they were using. The wife was dragged along and had the s10 baton for company.

There were even walkers out without flashlights! Obviously trying to attune their night vision for the adventure ahead. What do you do here? Switch off until they've passed by?

Frustration. I'd love to have utilised all those 1000's of lumens we had brought along. For me i would love to share my hobby with my own kids and show them what its all about. Did I do the right thing or do we deserve the right to flash the lumens , After all we spend some serious cash on these things.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mightve met another flashaholic if youd blasted your lights...


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol. Maybe but I don't think my wife would have stuck around for that conversation


----------



## Norm (Oct 31, 2014)

A search of CPF

Norm


----------



## dalliance (Oct 31, 2014)

Spending money doesn't buy you the right to disturb the enjoyment of others. I think you did the right thing. Find somewhere less popular to enjoy the big beams.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 1, 2014)

^^^^
This. Take the luxury German car, they paid more for their vehicle so they think it's their right to cut everyone off. How does that makes you feel.

When camping most people are using $2 LED lights with a weak blue beam. I walk with my Wildcat MT-G2 on low. On high is the equivalent of a warm sun. It would ruin the fun though.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 1, 2014)

IMHO, you did both, the right and wrong. Right, because you did not disturb others by focusing the lights on them which is really unethical. Maybe wrong also, because you could have focused the beam of the lights towards the trees or other areas where they will not disturb the people walking around the park. You could have tested and compared all the lights that you brought during that night. But then again, if we speak of etiquette, what you did was commendable.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 1, 2014)

You actually really surprise me you met anyone in the park to be perfectly honest and even more so they had a torch.You were perfectly within your rights to use your hobby lights and there is no such thing as flash light etiquette it is down to choice of the user.

ps If you are still there try the Australasian bistro on the one way out system Windermere bound,they make great burgers.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

Cant really add as from your post and "concerns" to an extent shows common sense so sure you can make the right choices.

7500lm for example on a night time walk(presume more so because of Halloween) does not create a "scary ghost walk atmosphere" 

Lower modes for atmosphere,if need a boost you have your 1000lm if needed.........simple as that.

Enjoy your lights with consideration for others,no doubt it would have been a talking point but could distract from the fun for some(for some )

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 1, 2014)

ven said:


> Cant really add as from your post and "concerns" to an extent shows common sense so sure you can make the right choices.
> 
> 7500lm for example on a night time walk(presume more so because of Halloween) does not create a "scary ghost walk atmosphere"
> 
> ...



What,s all this consideration for others milarky? Just because they have naff and fugly lights no reason while you cannot demonstrate superior powered lights.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 1, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> What,s all this consideration for others milarky? Just because they have naff and fugly lights no reason while you cannot demonstrate superior powered lights.



Brief blasts, making sure it is not in peoples' eyes. You could have made things more interesting to others and maybe increased sales of decent flashlights, expanding the torch market, for the betterment of us all: Maybe even world peace would have unfolded.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## MoBait (Nov 1, 2014)

Did all your lights have a strobe mode? I say disco party at Lake District!


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> What,s all this consideration for others milarky? Just because they have naff and fugly lights no reason while you cannot demonstrate superior powered lights.




I guess its like not using "high beams" towards oncoming traffic :nana:

I guess its down to the scenario,lots out with kids doing walks in dark with maglites kicking out a horrid patterned beam thats key chain lights are brighter. Then you kick the mm15vn on turbo at 7400 OTF lumens on and make night day :laughing:

When me and Callum(4yr old) did a little flashlight testing,not many there but the odd one commented on "wow thats bright.........." kind of thing...........

We all have horns,could say horn etiquette would not be beeping/pipping at 2am(although illegal in UK it happens still)..............a time and a place and imho only the wielder of the flashlight can decide that one...................

If i am armed to the teeth with vinh lights,i have every intention of FULL POOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEERR!!!!!!!! :laughing: when given the chance:thumbsup:

I mean i would never take any high powered lights in work and strobe people in high viz coats from a distance,after all i am mature

But it doesnt half look funny and make people laugh:thumbsup:


----------



## blah9 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think you did the right thing personally. I would have been the same in that situation.

I've been on night hikes to look for wildlife, and I felt that it didn't make sense to blast my lights unless we saw something in the distance that was to hard to see with everyone else's lights. Everyone was enjoying playing with their lights and I didn't want to run the atmosphere by outgunning everyone.

On the other hand, when I night hike and no one else is around other than my group of friends, of course I let loose from time to time and let the lights stretch their legs.


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 1, 2014)

Loving the mixed responses here. Some of these posts make me want to upgrade my lighting selection now! Dont currently have any real lumen cannons.


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 1, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> You actually really surprise me you met anyone in the park to be perfectly honest and even more so they had a torch.You were perfectly within your rights to use your hobby lights and there is no such thing as flash light etiquette it is down to choice of the user.
> 
> ps If you are still there try the Australasian bistro on the one way out system Windermere bound,they make great burgers.




Yea we were suprised it was so busy. The wife felt slightly embarrassed (utterly ashamed) at first until she saw all the other people. 

Havent tried the bistro. Used to live in ambleside and the apple pie and the italian pizza place on rydal road are our usual digs! Will check out your recommendation though. Cheers


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

torchsarecool said:


> Loving the mixed responses here. Some of these posts make me want to upgrade my lighting selection now! Dont currently have any real lumen cannons.






http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54




sr52vn would be an excellent choice imho




flood wise srminivn at 3500lm




or mm15vn 7400lm
Left is srminVN with optional bezel,right is mm15vn with 2x mtg2 leds for a neutral night becomes day




mm15vn size




Being in UK(not far from me either) you will know the size of a lenser t7.2(same as a p7)




Be careful though,you could end up with a little collection,these are some of my lights,i say little as it is to many members on here :laughing:




Oh i love spending peoples hard earned................


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

In all seriousness (yes ok for once) if i was t0 recommend a great light,and just one,look at the tk75vn or KT(Killer Throw version) or k40mvn/k40vn and even the tn35vn due to flood/throw uses(good all round )
Quick pic of tn35vn



single mtg2 and around 3500lm



Quick pic of tk75vn nect to tm15






:thumbsup:


----------



## ruke (Nov 1, 2014)

Rach must be very tolerant... does she have a sister??? 



ven said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

:laughing: she doesnt know 1/2 of it,well knows now because of some gents(vinh/chops) generosity,she has a sister but looks nothing like rach




:laughing:


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't mean to be naive here. Ive not been into this hobby long. But what is that mm15vn and where sells them. That looks ace.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 1, 2014)

torchsarecool said:


> I don't mean to be naive here. Ive not been into this hobby long. But what is that mm15vn and where sells them. That looks ace.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381409-WTS-MM15vn-Noah


----------



## Ryp (Nov 1, 2014)

Last night I went trick-or-treating with my niece, brought my Nitecore TM26 with me for fun. Only one other person had a flashlight, and that was a young girl who had one of those cheap dollar store flashlights. I did _not_ resist my urge, and turned the TM26 on and lit the entire street up. Felt good.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

Its a great light,cant run on turbo for too long due to heat,but the 2000lm level can be run for longer periods.

Hey i have been here a year(well joined for a year) before then months of searching.................i am still learning,still have a lot to learn:thumbsup:

All part of the fun


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Last night I went trick-or-treating with my niece, brought my Nitecore TM26 with me for fun. Only one other person had a flashlight, and that was a young girl who had one of those cheap dollar store flashlights. I did _not_ resist my urge, and turned the TM26 on and lit the entire street up. Felt good.




:laughing: i would never do such a thing.............how could you


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 1, 2014)

Ryp said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381409-WTS-MM15vn-Noah



flippin ECK! I got to have one of these now!

Fully understand why you see some huge collections on here


----------



## radiopej (Nov 1, 2014)

ven said:


> :laughing: she doesnt know 1/2 of it,well knows now because of some gents(vinh/chops) generosity,she has a sister but looks nothing like rach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the wife or her sister?


----------



## fonaryk (Nov 1, 2014)

ven said:


> :laughing: she doesnt know 1/2 of it,well knows now because of some gents(vinh/chops) generosity,she has a sister but looks nothing like rach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Land Rover has some exquisite hood ornaments!


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

Its a shogun or montero in usa




Thats rach :laughing:


----------



## fonaryk (Nov 1, 2014)

ven said:


> Its a shogun or montero in usa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected ! I owned a Montero years ago without a rack or a Rach.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2014)

fonaryk said:


> I stand corrected ! I owned a Montero years ago without a rack or a Rach.




:laughing: i just own a rach now ................shogy has gone


----------



## martinaee (Nov 1, 2014)

Etiquette? PSHHHHH....

Establish your dominance. Light 'em up!!!! :huh:



Being serious though, this is why I think high power throwers are actually better for urban areas even though they have much higher intensity/candelas. You can can point the beam exactly where you want and avoid house windows/cars/people's faces but still get hundreds or thousands of lumens on point. You guys know I love the "wimpy" Fenix E40 and it's great as it has a brighter hot spot than a lot of xm-l/xm-l2 lights. If we're talking about just not ruining the dark mood though or a serene natural environment then yeah, maybe just crank down the power level a bit.

Side note: For those who don't think their lights are bright remember relativity is everything. A 300 lumen light might seem not that bright in an urban environment with other lights, but take that same light to a totally dark area and it's suddenly BLINDING. I had my yellow SF G2X pro the other night in an area with no lights and on the 320 lumen setting it suddenly was lighting everything up like a 2000 lumen light does in other situations. When your vision is adjusted to the dark less light is more.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Nov 2, 2014)

Personally, I don't think this is even a question of right and wrong. I would say that you were being polite and that is commendable. Had you posted beam shots of you and your family blasting light everywhere, I don't think anyone here would fault you in that either.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 2, 2014)

Jason_Tx said:


> Personally, I don't think this is even a question of right and wrong. I would say that you were being polite and that is commendable. Had you posted beam shots of you and your family blasting light everywhere, I don't think anyone here would fault you in that either.



I again doubt there was anyone else in the park,the Lake District shuts down in the winter as soon as it starts going dark.


----------



## ven (Nov 2, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I again doubt there was anyone else in the park,the Lake District shuts down in the winter as soon as it starts going dark.



I agree ,certainly gets quieter now,school holidays=grid lock of past visits
It is a beautiful time in the lakes though,the leaves falling,the colours...........besides 7400lm will show up a few peeps about that maybe easily missed :laughing:

I think being Halloween ,this would increase the amount of people out regarding the OP,in general it will certainly get quieter now:thumbsup:


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I again doubt there was anyone else in the park,the Lake District shuts down in the winter as soon as it starts going dark.



I lived in Ambleside for 3 years, and you don't half feel secluded during the darker winter months. However, with it being half term hols, there was a very surprising amount of people about. Glad though cos it helped my wife feel less daft! She doesn't appreciate the fun like me and the kids


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 2, 2014)

torchsarecool said:


> I lived in Ambleside for 3 years, and you don't half feel secluded during the darker winter months. However, with it being half term hols, there was a very surprising amount of people about. Glad though cos it helped my wife feel less daft! She doesn't appreciate the fun like me and the kids



Lol i love the Lakes and get up there as much as i can.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree, you were only being polite. I know how I would have felt if I had picked out a nice observation spot and spent some time letting my eyes adapt to watch the night sky and/or the nocturnal goings on and someone came along and zapped me with a thousand lumens (or even several hundred). Being considerate of others costs little and returns much.


----------



## reppans (Nov 2, 2014)

^^+1. I'm a low lumen/night vision guy and enjoy my dog walks using 3 lms on my EDC. There's been a quite a few instances of bad flashlight etiquette on these walks, mostly while at public campgrounds, but sometimes even near my suburban home. 

I think I startle other flashlight/headlamp users, partially due to my use of such low lumens (like I'm sneaking around), and perhaps because I slow or stop to let my near invisible (dark brown) dog sniff something. These folks point their beams (maybe in the 10-50 lm hardware store range) directly at me.... and keep there . It's often the headlamp users that don't know any better than to shine where they look. 

First, I point my beam at my dog to let them know I'm just a dog walker, then if that doesn't work, I point my 3 lm beam at them and fire off a millisecond flash of 400-800 lms (my EDCs have a momentary max from ON). And if THAT doesn't work - I just go ahead and play "flashlight chicken" with them... course I always win .


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

reppans said:


> First, I point my beam at my dog to let them know I'm just a dog walker, then if that doesn't work, I point my 3 lm beam at them and fire off a millisecond flash of 400-800 lms (my EDCs have a momentary max from ON). And if THAT doesn't work - I just go ahead and play "flashlight chicken" with them... course I always win .



Yea, sounds like you love the excuse to bring out the big guns! There's a devil lurking in all of us


----------



## cjmorris (Nov 3, 2014)

I think it's rude to shine bright lights in people's eyes. But I don't hold back lumens for anyone. Use what power you want, just save the face shots for suckers who shine your eyes first.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^^ 

+1

But personally, I would have quick shined everyone and pointed it in the air screaming " MINE IS BETTER THAN YOURS AHAHAHAHA! YOU LOOSE! LUMEN LOOSERS! LUMEN LOOSERS! "

And then randomly grab some kids goodie bag and run. But hey, thats just me. Don't judge. 

( All done in a Will Ferrel kinda way. )


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 5, 2014)

As long as you share that goodie bag with the rest of us I'm good with it:devil:, but try to keep it all for yourself:whoopin:


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 5, 2014)

Lumen racing gets old after a couple years. Owning a superbly-made flashlight is more satisfying than owning a ridiculously bright flashlight, for the same reason why a Jaguar is enjoyable to drive even at the speed limit, but a Camaro isn't.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 5, 2014)

fyrstormer said:


> Lumen racing gets old after a couple years. Owning a superbly-made flashlight is more satisfying than owning a ridiculously bright flashlight, for the same reason why a Jaguar is enjoyable to drive even at the speed limit, but a Camaro isn't.



My comment was made in jest. Like Taz80. He's not really going to spank me with a stick if I don't share my make believe stolen candy. 

Or will he?


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 6, 2014)

Inspired now!

Selling some lesser used lights and going to invest in a niwalker vostro. Yet to consider which emitter but theyre both monsters! Ahhh the missus will be chuffed


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 6, 2014)

Since I can't afford a superbly made flashlight I'll stick with the ridiculously bright flashlights. Besides it will be easier to steal ForrestChump's make believe stolen candy after I blind him with massive lumen's.:twothumbs I really try not to light people up, but if they are silly enough to walk on the roads with no lights themselves its going to happen once in a while. There are alot of Skunks around and if your dog has ever gotten sprayed you'll understand why I'm careful, and like bright lights.


----------



## michael3 (Nov 6, 2014)

I use my light all of the time and at night of course I would never intentionally shine it in someone's eyes, but pointing it at the ground right in front of you seems like it is fine. my little crelant mod only goes up to 1200 lumens but that is plenty to "show off" the brightness. and of course you wouldn't want to be a nuisance either with doing it too much. I think you did the right thing by being considerate of others but I don't think you would have been wrong to occasionally blast everybody else out of the water by pointing it right in front of you or off in the distance where there wasn't anyone.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 6, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Since I can't afford a superbly made flashlight I'll stick with the ridiculously bright flashlights. Besides it will be easier to steal ForrestChump's make believe stolen candy after I blind him with massive lumen's.:twothumbs I really try not to light people up, but if they are silly enough to walk on the roads with no lights themselves its going to happen once in a while. There are alot of Skunks around and if your dog has ever gotten sprayed you'll understand why I'm careful, and like bright lights.




FLASHLIGHT FIGHT!

:hahaha:  :mecry: :whoopin: :touche:   :grouphug: :buddies:


----------



## H-Man (Nov 10, 2014)

I ride my bike with a T6 XML driven to 1.5A. I do end up lighting people up, but that is because I'll end up going quite fast and I run a single mode light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 14, 2014)

fyrstormer said:


> Lumen racing gets old after a couple years. Owning a superbly-made flashlight is more satisfying than owning a ridiculously bright flashlight, for the same reason why a Jaguar is enjoyable to drive even at the speed limit, but a Camaro isn't.


Actually I didn't see your comment before posting. I was just making a general observation based on past experience.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 14, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> FLASHLIGHT FIGHT!
> 
> :hahaha:  :mecry: :whoopin: :touche:   :grouphug: :buddies:


HAHAHAHAHA

Best use of flashlight-specific smilies ever.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^^^

Yeah, Its the infamous english to text, I get mixed up all the time missing posts...

I agree on the lumen racing, it used to be hard going to a dimmer light after coming from something like a Fury, but I acclimated quickly. I really disliked the E1DL on paper, but as soon as I had one in hand, sold the rest of my lights and bought 2 of them.

Thanks on the flashlight fight, I think its pretty funny but you and I might be the only ones....



- So to the topic, *lights and eyeballs are a no no (unless the have it coming).* I think everyone is in agreement on that one.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 14, 2014)

I LOL'ed over the flashlight fight, very funny. I agree, we should probably refrain form blinding to many people out of common courtesy if nothing else. Or else someone may decide to put lumen limits on our lights.:shakehead


----------



## H-Man (Nov 15, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> I LOL'ed over the flashlight fight, very funny. I agree, we should probably refrain form blinding to many people out of common courtesy if nothing else. Or else someone may decide to put lumen limits on our lights.:shakehead



We would find a loophole large enough to drive a semi truck with a WWII carbon arc searchlight on the trailer.
Case in point: There is a law locally that you can't use an electric or gasoline leaf blower within city limits, but there is no rule against diesel fueled leaf blowers. Guess who knows someone with a spare small diesel engine and a leaf blower that has a dead engine?


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 17, 2014)

Regards my OP. Was back in ambleside tonight walking through the same park. Stopped and switched off the tk60 for a moment and what a stunning place to be! In the pitch black the stars were incredible. Appreciated it for a moment then broke out the lumens again. Would have been bit miffed if somebody else interupted the "moment" though.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 17, 2014)

We need black moments to appreciate its beauty but also need brightness to drive out fear.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

fonaryk said:


> I stand corrected ! I owned a Montero years ago without a rack or a Rach.


 Now you have both,,in a couple ways!!! :shakehead 

My bad!! I thought Ven posted this!!lol!


----------



## Illum (Nov 17, 2014)

Generally I don't "light people up" unless lit up. It did manage the discourage a bratty kid from pointing his maglight at my face during Halloween. Apparently was having fun with another kid pointing lights at each other before proceeding to annoy other people on the sidewalk. Clicked on the 3-up XPG and it only took about a minute or two to get the point across for the duration of the night. It was only 1000 lumens, maybe its perspective loss but I thought it was quite dim.

Generally speaking, I refrain from using lights in public. At most I use a Streamlight microstream. When no ones around or its mostly friends or family, then I pull out the heavy stuff


----------



## silvercookie (Nov 19, 2014)

I usually walk my dog through my local park during the late hours (10pm-2am) so there really isnt anyone else around to bother.
Every once in a while someone will ride through on a bicycle with one of thse dual cree headlights or the police will cruise through with their spotlights on. 

One night i accidentally strobed a cop car and he stopped and was amazed at how bright my little ebay "tactical" light was.

I generally don't go out of my way to light people up.


----------

